# New smoked side markers and red tail lights. De-badged too!



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks good Dan, great job.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Woowwww!!!!!!! Now thats butta Dano!!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm a sucker for white Cruzes. Tails look good. You should ditch that whip antennae, unless you like it. I have one that's about the length of the thicker part of the stock one. Looks great.

What turn signal bulbs are you using?


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> I'm a sucker for white Cruzes. Tails look good. You should ditch that whip antennae, unless you like it. I have one that's about the length of the thicker part of the stock one. Looks great.
> 
> What turn signal bulbs are you using?


I totally agree. in fact, that's the exact mod that's coming next. Gonna get the shark fin antenna for it. 

The bulbs are Silverstars, even in the turn signals and back up lights. Got them off of Amazon.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

You're running clear turn signals? Ah that would explain why I didn't see any amber in there.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

4piecekit said:


> You're running clear turn signals? Ah that would explain why I didn't see any amber in there.


Yep. No amber anywhere! Except when lights are on. Corners are smoked over amber because I can't find clear corners anywhere.


----------

